# Strobe LIght with Thunder Effects



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys I just came back from Party America and I picked up a couple of 4' black lights with fixture for $25 a piece...not too bad. Anyways while I was there I saw this strobe light that says it has thunder effects. Here is a link:

http://www.partyamericastore.com/cannon-thunder-strobe.html

Anyone have this or know if they are any good? They are $29.

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it's just a regular strobe light that makes muffled thunder sound, the strobe doesn't respond to the sound, so it's always flashing. At least, one that I saw last year was that way.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy,

Those are what was being sold on Ebay last Halloween for something like $65.00+ They are pretty large, but the amount of light seemed no better than one of those older tiny square versions. As for the thunder audio, as Johnny mentioned, neither the audio or flashes are in time with one another and the audio is crappy to say the least. I'd say if you're having an indoor halloween party, it would be okay, but the audio is always on with no volume or off switch for it.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Gotta agree with the two posters above...


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought one this year and they are VERY crappy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My friend at work got one...DO NOT BUY IT!!! It's a mediocre strobe that constantly blinks..like everyone says, the sound is quiet and muffled and not worth it. DOES NOT FLASH IN TIME TO THUNDER...what a rip-off.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I-Zombie

Two words:

Get one!

Worth it....yeah I know. Its expensive. I bough the four channel version which runs 2400 watts of lights 9for me thats (36) PAR 38 can lights or so....WORTH EVERY PENNY.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

if you don't want to spend the bucks on an i-zombie jobber the lighting fx boxes work well for the price.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand the cost issue. I do.

But this thing is sooooooo cool and well built, and performs exactly as advertised (better really) that any effort to DIY should only be attempted if one wanted to educate themselves or has electrical engineering experience (of sorts).

If you cannot afford one now, but wish to continue your haunts well in to the future, you should save for one.....it makes that part of your haunt EASY....EASY to set up, AMAZING performance (well above any flicker candle DIY mod, etc).....and if you get the CD they provide its designed to perform flawlessly. Even my own thunder and lightening tracks do not creates as much of a light show as theirs.

I will shut up....I should video it this year and post it.


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Bought this one on Ebay along with this sound activated controller. A little more than $29, but it should work well for you. Probably a little late now to get it by next weekend, unless you live in CA. His price on the strobe has also gone up $6 from when i and a few others here bought them. Still worth every penny and a quality piece of equipment. Check out this thread for more info.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree, the chauvet strobe controller is definitely a cheaper alternative, maybe not as perfect as the I Zombie, but definitely good.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the great info! I went ahead and got a strobe and lighting fx box since the money is getting a little tight. The box works really well and quite happy with it...but ya the I-zombie looks awesome maybe next year


----------

